# Monitor Advice



## Unklejon (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi - hoping to pick everyones brains for the model or at least make of a really good monitor/s for use with Win7 and Lightroom. I am wondering what stuff you guys swear by - or swear at - and why. I want to be able to do all the colour management stuff etc... also if you are using multiple monitors do they match up. I have just binned a pair of LG Fllatrons because the colour output between them was massive.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,

A couple of years ago I bit the bullet and purchased an Eizo ColorEdge CG241W. This monitor has a gamut of 96% of Adobe RGB. Getting a wide gamut monitor will really help your actual editing and your editing skills. It also comes with it's own profile software you just have to provide a display colorimeter. If your primarily interested in image quality and color then I suggest you invest in this or one with similar capability. 

A good source for all things related to color and color management is Chromix.com. While it might not make sense for you to purchase from them the monitors that they list are going to be the top rated for color. They also host a good discussion group all about color at www.colorforums.com. That would be a good place to also ask your question. 

-louie


----------



## Colin Robinson (Jun 27, 2012)

Unklejon
I also bit the bullet recently and bought a 27 inch  Eizo CG275W with a built in colorimeter, to replace my older 19 inch Eizo, which has given no problems and still works superbly well. The CG275W will recalibrate itself at predetermined intervals. Very expensive, but superb, and it's big enough not to need a second monitor. I am very satisfied with my colour matching from screen to print. If I can answer any questions, you can contact me directly.
Colin


----------



## Parafly (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't have unlimited funds but k picked up an IPS Shimian from EBay 2550x1440 27" for $290 shipped. Highly recommended, I calibrated it with my Spyder Datacolor


----------



## donoreo (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a Dell IPS panel monitor (U2412).  Very good.  At the very least you should go for an IPS panel LCD.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 27, 2012)

I've got a couple of EIZO's, very happy with them.  That said, I've also got a Dell U2311, which is the model below Don's, and it's not a million miles off.  With BasICColor software, I can just about get them to match, although it's certainly not as easy as the 2 EIZO's matching.


----------



## Replytoken (Jun 28, 2012)

I have two factory-refurbished NEC monitors.  One with an IPS panel and the other with an S-IPS panel.  I have always been happy with their monitors, and the price was certainly right.

--Ken


----------



## EOSman (Jun 28, 2012)

Like Colin, I bit the bullet recently and treated myself to an Eizo CG275W 27" moitor. Absolutely no complaints with it to date. Have been able to match up screen and prints pretty well through the calibration/profiles process. It was just the price that made me choke a bit at the time!!


----------



## Tony Jay (Jun 29, 2012)

There is nothing to choose between high-end Eizo's and NEC's.
In Australia the NEC Spectraview monitors are cheaper than the comparable Eizo's.
Either brand will suit your purposes admirably.

Regards

Tony Jay


----------

